# How to identify a Tomei oil pump?



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

This may seem a strange question, but im beginning to doubt if the oil pump that ive taken off the engine is in fact a Tomei pump. I know i bought a Tomei pump....but it does not have Tomei stamped on it anywhere. Is this normal?

It has Umeda stamped on it. It has always given great oil pressure when in the car, and is a fair bit heavier than a stocker pump which i had for comparison. 

Does anyone have a pic of one so that i can see?


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Try this.

http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/rb26/images/RB-OilPump-194.jpg


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks like what i have, but i really need to see the other side...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

It says Umeda on it and you can adjust the pressure fom the outside.

Robbie


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

The Tomei pump has 10 lobes on the inner gear, the factory nissan one has 11
I have a pcxc somewhere , Ill see if I can dig it out
Also the diameter of the nissan gear is about 65mm and the Tomei is about 80 
They are obviously different if you can get two side by side.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

quickest way to tell is if you have the pressure releif valve cap on the outside of the pump by the altinator.


----------



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

this might help


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

perfect, its identical to that  Thanks.


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

That's put my mind at rest also. 

I bought an engine that came with what was supposedly a Tomei oil pump and it said Umeda on the front of it so always worried me but now I know for sure.


----------

